# iPad 3 - Is It Worth It?



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

As the new iPad 3 has just come out, my question is -

Is it worth the extra money over the iPad 2?

I've seen the 16gb iPad 2 down to £299 delivered


----------



## Ric (Feb 4, 2007)

The ipad 3 is the same price as the old iPad 2 prices (on release)

I'd say loads worth the extra


----------



## MK1Campaign (Mar 27, 2007)

I've just got mine and it's my first. Loving it already and I can see my desktop getting a lot less use.


----------



## Liam_89 (Mar 17, 2011)

My mate just got the new ipad today i compared it against my ipad 2 only difference i noticed was the retina screen 
Obviously it has the new processor and camera but imo i dont think it would be worth upgrading for thats just my opinion if if youre looking for an ipad consider if you want the higher res screen and faster processor or save some money on buying the ipad 2 :thumb:


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

The Ipad 2 blew me away when I played on a demo machine in PC World.

Apple get slated alot with their products but it's genuinely a great machine, web browsing was brilliant so no doubt this new machine will be great too.

My Dell laptop is starting to play up, once it dies, Ipad 3 will be it's replacement.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

I've got the ipad1 and half considering the 3 bottom line just like the iPhones you can afford to skip at least one version.


----------



## vRS Carl (Aug 14, 2011)

I just got mine today. I got the iPad one at launch and skipped the 2. 

Not sure it's worth and upgrade over a 2 but if you haven't got one or only got the iPad one then it's definitely worth getting. :thumb:


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

Got my new iPad today and loving it. Wifi connection is faster than the last iPad2 and the graphics are next to none. 

I'm very very happy with mine.


----------



## Delboy_Trotter (Jun 7, 2007)

Well I'm on an iPad 1 and no plans to change.


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Mine is due on 19th as I went for a larger memory but really looking forward to it. It's my first one also.


----------



## jordan6n (Aug 4, 2010)

i'd say if you dont have an ipad and your looking for a tablet computer then yes

if you have an ipad 1 and fancy upgrading then yes

if you have an ipad 2 i'd say now

mine came this morning and i'd say the whole OS feels snappier and more responsive than my ipad1 and i just love the retina display, everything is just so clear and crisp, and not owning an ipad 2 this one just feels so much better, lighter and easier to hold, it doesn't hurt my hands holding it for a long time and the 2 cameras are just a bonus that i will most likely just use for facetime and iphotot on the new ipad is quite impressive


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

This new iPad is deco heavier than the iPad2 due to the larger battery and processor. But I agree about the sharpness. 

I had a iPad1 which was good. I got a iPad2 just over a week ago and returned that when I heard the new iPad was coming out. I got the 32gb hard drive but as I have iCloud I shouldn't really use much on the memory so didn't want the 64gb. Just glad they realised the white model as well as black. I didn't want a black one.


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

I'm still using an iPad 1 and it's more than adequate for what it gets used for. My sister was torn between iPad 2 or waiting for the iPad 3. She's not exactly some sort of techno-wizz power user so told her to save the money and just get an iPad 2. Picked up a 32gb for £399. This was before the latest price shift, so the 16GB was £329 at the time.

Even now, I'd say you're better off buying a larger memory iPad 2 than paying the same price for an iPad 3 with half the memory

When I first got my iPad, it did massively reduce how much I used my laptop. But over time it's gone back and I'd say I'm probably 80% laptop 20% iPad.


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

I suppose it depends what you use it for. For me I have my iMac and MacBook set up to run between using the iPad and updste files wherever i am but I also have a wireless device plugged into my Bose 321 system so I can stream my music from any device to play through out my apartment and I can control it via the iPad or iPhone. So in that sense I find my iPad really useful.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Still sticking with my MK1.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

that retina display is lovely for web browsing.


----------



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

JenJen said:


> I suppose it depends what you use it for. For me I have my iMac and MacBook set up to run between using the iPad and updste files wherever i am but I also have a wireless device plugged into my Bose 321 system so I can stream my music from any device to play through out my apartment and I can control it via the iPad or iPhone. So in that sense I find my iPad really useful.


I'm gonna ask a very silly question I recon, I want to buy a surround sound for my lounge, can I use it to play my music and control it from my iPhone and iPad? If so how? I would love the bose but I don't think my budget can allow


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

I'll probably pick up one on my birthday in June


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Grizzle said:


> I'll probably pick up one on my birthday in June


Was just thinking of that myself July for me oh no ipad 4 will be out a week after my birthday LOL , is the ipad 3 much heavier than ipad 2 as it is very light?


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

Ill need to check what it is that's plugged in so I get the name right but its an apple product plugged in and I have it attached to my wifi so I can control via itunes. 

The ipad is only slightly heavier I suppose if you have had the original ipad then it prob the same as that as the ipad2 was slightly thinner. But my friend was playing with it today and she didn't think it was heavy at all.


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

JenJen said:


> Ill need to check what it is that's plugged in so I get the name right but its an apple product plugged in and I have it attached to my wifi so I can control via itunes.


Apple Airport Express?
I used to have 3 of these which I controlled with the Remote app on my iPad/iPhone.
Ended up upgrading to a Sonos system though now, which I also control from the Sonos iPad/iPhone app


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

NickP said:


> Apple Airport Express?
> I used to have 3 of these which I controlled with the Remote app on my iPad/iPhone.
> Ended up upgrading to a Sonos system though now, which I also control from the Sonos iPad/iPhone app


Sonos is great and there aftersales is as good as apple i have to S5


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

Derekh929 said:


> Sonos is great and there aftersales is as good as apple i have to S5


It's addictive, I started with an S5 and then ended up adding two ZP120's and 2 ZP90's, we've just moved house, so when we start plastering/skimming ceilings I'll have some Polk RC60i's going into the ceilings


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

NickP said:


> Apple Airport Express?
> I used to have 3 of these which I controlled with the Remote app on my iPad/iPhone.
> Ended up upgrading to a Sonos system though now, which I also control from the Sonos iPad/iPhone app


That's the one! I looked at sonos recently but my Bose 321 gsx system does the same so could see why I would want to pay out more. Good set up thou and amazing sound.


----------



## Chicane (Mar 31, 2011)

Got mine yesterday and it's my first iPad. Absolutely blown away with it, quite a surreal experience! Only thing is it takes an age to charge up!


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Got mine yesterday too, the display is stunning and I am very pleased with it. 

I use mine at work in the warehouse for stock takes as I use it for spreadsheets on iwork and also for facetime calls with the States when needed, its a very useful device. As some have said it feels snappier and seems to open applications quicker. 

The good thing I find out about all my apple gear is that whilst it costs some money to get involved, once you are involved it does not depreciate at the rate a pc does. So second hand value of my iPad is pretty good, I have sold it already! 

I buy apple as it simply works for me with stuff being shared around devices like my iphone/Macbook and iMac. It took a bit of setting up but now it really does mean I can work pretty much anywhere i have a web connection.


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Chicane said:


> Got mine yesterday and it's my first iPad. Absolutely blown away with it, quite a surreal experience! Only thing is it takes an age to charge up!


Are you using the charger that came with the iPad?

My iPad, albeit gen 1, takes forever to charge up if I plug it into my iPhone charger. I think the iPhone plug is only 5v max whereas the iPad one is a 10v jobby.


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

JenJen said:


> That's the one! I looked at sonos recently but my Bose 321 gsx system does the same so could see why I would want to pay out more. Good set up thou and amazing sound.


What did it for me with the Sonos is being able to play different things in different rooms at the same time - I only have 5 zones, but it can do up to 32.
I find it great in the evenings when the children can have 2 different audio books in their bedrooms, my wife will be listening to something from Napster and I can listen to the football


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

Oh yes I agree but with just me I don't need that


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

JenJen said:


> Oh yes I agree but with just me I don't need that


Good point!


----------



## Chicane (Mar 31, 2011)

m1pui said:


> Are you using the charger that came with the iPad?
> 
> My iPad, albeit gen 1, takes forever to charge up if I plug it into my iPhone charger. I think the iPhone plug is only 5v max whereas the iPad one is a 10v jobby.


I have to use the supplied charger as it doesn't charge with an iPhone one. Guess the long charge time is due to the battery being double the size this time round.


----------



## jordanogrady (Sep 13, 2008)

PaulN said:


> I've got the ipad1 and half considering the 3 bottom line just like the iPhones you can afford to skip at least one version.


Fully agree, i still have iPad 1, and a 3 would be a decent upgrade.

Not so sure 2 to 3 would be worth it.

Jordan


----------



## weemax (Sep 30, 2008)

Cant wait, mine arrives 22nd. Not so sure if it is worth the jump from 2-3 but as It's my first iPad, I jumped in at the deep end.


----------



## jordanogrady (Sep 13, 2008)

weemax said:


> Cant wait, mine arrives 22nd. Not so sure if it is worth the jump from 2-3 but as It's my first iPad, I jumped in at the deep end.


I mean it's not worth selling a 2 to get a 3....

I would buy a 3 if I was getting a new one, not just for the retina, but for re sale value too.

Jordan


----------



## weemax (Sep 30, 2008)

jordanogrady said:


> I mean it's not worth selling a 2 to get a 3....
> 
> I would buy a 3 if I was getting a new one, not just for the retina, but for re sale value too.
> 
> Jordan


yeah, I know what you meant mate & I agree :thumb:


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Depends where you're at - I'd go with jordan6n's, upgrade if you have a '1. Don;t bother if you have a '2. I bought one anyway as I use it a lot and I can.

If you don't have any iPad (is that possible?! :tumbleweed and you were deciding between a '2 at the new reduced price and a New iPad; it's your money/call.

The screen is impressive....but it does it really improve the experience significantly?! It is noticeably thicker (only negligibly heavier). Where there is a BIG improvement is the quality of the camera. 4G is not currently applicable in the UK so not a factor.....even when it arrives I understand the current iPad chip will not be suitable for our 4G frequency.


----------



## MK1Campaign (Mar 27, 2007)

Had mine since Friday and I've not used my desktop once. Very impressed!


----------



## Russ and his BM (Jan 1, 2008)

Bero said:


> ....even when it arrives I understand the current iPad chip will not be suitable for our 4G frequency.


Wow, really? Is that so we can debate the need to upgrade to an iPad 4..sorry, 'the _really_ new iPad'.:lol:

Really looking forward to lightning fast 4G, everywhere, as part of my daily life.

We'll look back on current speeds like we look back at dial up.

("What's 'buffering', Daddy?):thumb:


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Russ and his BM said:


> Wow, really? Is that so we can debate the need to upgrade to an iPad 4..sorry, 'the _really_ new iPad'.:lol:
> 
> Really looking forward to lightning fast 4G, everywhere, as part of my daily life.
> 
> ...


So I understand; the US uses something like 1300M/K/something Hz, the UK will use 700M/K/something Hz.

I think the new iPad will be long gone before we have significant 4G coverage anyway. I agree on the speeds.....just with we had it now as i'd use that rather than my woeful broadband.


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

so , looking to buy one next week 
however the internet is plauged with talk of the following problems
wifi issues
runs hot
takes an age to charge

how are you finding yours ? anyone disapointed ?


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Defiantly worth having, great bit of kit and the retina display is sweet!



cleancar said:


> so , looking to buy one next week
> however the internet is plauged with talk of the following problems
> wifi issues
> runs hot
> ...


Personally I haven't noticed problems with any of the above.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

weve got one ..our first ipad so cant compare to the older models , works really well and were pleased with it 

its true about the charge , i bet it takes over 6 hrs from dead , and it wont charge from the usb on the computer


----------



## vRS Carl (Aug 14, 2011)

I haven't found the charge issue to be true. I use an old iPhone charger to charge mine up with.

I always charge it overnight, get about 3 days use out of it (in the evenings when home from work) 

Never found it runs that hot, even playing games and it's inside a case.


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

None of these problems over here. love my ipad <3


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

NickP said:


> It's addictive, I started with an S5 and then ended up adding two ZP120's and 2 ZP90's, we've just moved house, so when we start plastering/skimming ceilings I'll have some Polk RC60i's going into the ceilings


Ok My in-law has the early version that runs off his pc plus the boxes need to be hard wired to the speakers.

Now i know its moved on so wheres a good place to look? Had a quick look on currys site.

One thing does it take music purley off you ipad or iPhone or do you need it running with a pc too?

Thanks

Paul


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

Bought one last night, have fallen in love with it.
I previously only had the ipod touch 4th gen, and now im considering ditching my HTC and Blackberry for an iPhone.

The iCloud is brilliantly simple to use..... (I've never been an apple fan boy but the ipad 3 has blown me away.)


----------



## jordanogrady (Sep 13, 2008)

If anyone is having issues, take it back! Apple's customer service is superb! The sooner you take it back the better! 
I would have no issue's in buying one, and wouldn't let these issues worry you! They will just swap it instantly! 

I'm considering the iPad 3 this week, if I can scrape some cash together.

Just need to sell my 32gig 1st generation. 


Jordan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Now you've all convinced me to buy an iPad 3, what price should I be paying and where's the best place to buy from?


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Be hard pushed to find a discount just now.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Going to get a wifi 32gb one when it's next it stock!


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Bristle Hound said:


> Now you've all convinced me to buy an iPad 3, what price should I be paying and where's the best place to buy from?


Just get it direct from Apple. Peace of mind.

Or Currys/PC World.

Tesco offer 6 months intrest free.


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

Spoony said:


> Going to get a wifi 32gb one when it's next it stock!


Got mine from tesco, they had loads. 
I doubt you'll find discounts anywhere, so it made sense to make use of the big spend being converted to tesco clubcard points.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

Bristle Hound said:


> Now you've all convinced me to buy an iPad 3, what price should I be paying and where's the best place to buy from?


john lewis does a 2 year warrenty on thiers for no extra charge


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Waiting on currys/PC world due to having a £250 voucher in my drawer


----------



## jordanogrady (Sep 13, 2008)

Just been and got a 32gb iPad 3 direct from apple.

Just need a case now, and a screen protector. 


Jordan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Whgich case you going for Jordan?

I would go for the SGP Screen Protector


----------



## jordanogrady (Sep 13, 2008)

Matt. said:


> Whgich case you going for Jordan?
> 
> I would go for the SGP Screen Protector


I'm not sure yet, I need to do some more reading about them ad find a decent one that is going to offer good all round protection, without adding too much bulk.

Jordan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I got the 4G/Wifi model today and love it!!

Much better than the first iPad which I had previously.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

I had a play with my mates new iPad and whilst the graphics are brilliant......my god it's heavy!

I will stick to my iPad 2 though not that bigger difference to justify upgrading for me. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jordanogrady (Sep 13, 2008)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> I got the 4G/Wifi model today and love it!!
> 
> Much better than the first iPad which I had previously.


Yeah, an upgrade from iPad 1 for me too. Well worth it.

Jordan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ric (Feb 4, 2007)

i just got a 32gb wifi/4g white from apple, lovely device, so much more refined over the iPad2 with the retina display.

The marware black cases are super thin and fit the ipad3, smart cover compatible too, hardly feels like you have a case on.

http://www.mobilefun.co.uk/marware-microshell-for-ipad-3-black-p34628.htm


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Does thet have a cover that goes over the screen?


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

Matt. said:


> Does thet have a cover that goes over the screen?


The Smart cover does that job, this is just a shell to cover the back of the iPad.

The Smart is expensive but well worth it in my opinion.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Do you have the back cover fitted with a smart cover?


----------



## Ric (Feb 4, 2007)

Matt. said:


> Do you have the back cover fitted with a smart cover?


yes, i have the case i said 3 posts ago, along with a leather smart cover, hardly adds any extra bulk to it.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

And what if you want to stand it up to watch videos?


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Matt. said:


> Tesco offer 6 months intrest free.


Cheers Matt :thumb:

At the mo Tesco out of stock, but I can wait, I think :wall:

Got a load of Tesco vouchers and there's a £10 off voucher, so should bring one down to about £345 using Quidco


----------



## dean j (Mar 30, 2007)

Really tempted to buy one of these but wondering if 16gb is enough for me. I just browse the net, download a song or two now and again and use the notes and reminder bits on it too. Got a few apps on my iPhone so maybe a bit of angry birds etc and some YouTube viewing

Also, where's the cheaper places to buy from? 

And what's quidco?


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

dean j said:


> And what's quidco?


Its a cashback site. Been using it for about 4 years now and got nearly £3000 back :doublesho from purchases.

Click on the link on post #67 mate


----------



## Ric (Feb 4, 2007)

Matt. said:


> And what if you want to stand it up to watch videos?


Then the smart cover folds in a position to do this...

Do you not do any research yourself of what you are buying? or just expect people to baby you and tell you everything?


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

carbonangel said:


> Do you not do any research yourself of what you are buying? or just expect people to baby you and tell you everything?


:lol:


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

Matt. said:


> And what if you want to stand it up to watch videos?


http://www.apple.com/uk/ipad/smart-cover/

get a leather one for added class. (cheaper in Tesco than anywhere else i've found.)

i also bought this to protect the back and further secure the magnetic connection of the smart cover.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/EGGSHELL-...K_iPad_Tablet_Accessories&hash=item20c43da58b


----------



## shonajoy (Jan 27, 2009)

I got mine from John Lewis because of the two year guarantee.


----------



## shonajoy (Jan 27, 2009)

Dixondmn said:


> http://www.apple.com/uk/ipad/smart-cover/
> 
> get a leather one for added class. (cheaper in Tesco than anywhere else i've found.)
> 
> ...


How handy I never knew you could get a back cover, I have an apple cover but never used it because it only protects the front.


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

shonajoy said:


> How handy I never knew you could get a back cover, I have an apple cover but never used it because it only protects the front.


I was a bit dubious for an £8 product, but it fits perfectly and is VERY thin.


----------



## shonajoy (Jan 27, 2009)

I've bought one, thanks!


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

What size and model have you chose and type of user?


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

carbonangel said:


> Do you not do any research yourself of what you are buying? or just expect people to baby you and tell you everything?


I suppose you could say this about any one that asks for advice!

It always helps to hear from real people and not just read reviews that others may have just wrote on any old website.

Dixon managed to answer my question with no bother.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Dixondmn said:


> http://www.apple.com/uk/ipad/smart-cover/
> 
> get a leather one for added class. (cheaper in Tesco than anywhere else i've found.)
> 
> ...


I do like those.

Although the option of only having it in one upright posistion puts me off a little.

I will either get the Snugg or the Moko.

Is there a chance that the Smart Cover Magnets might mark the iPad?


----------



## Dizzle77 (Mar 27, 2010)

I had the Maroo Moko for my iPad2. Thought it was excellent.

It's leather and features smart cover tech. Also features bumpers to hold in the ipad and the front cover is foldable so you can prop it up

Fits new iPad too - http://www.maroo.com/store/Cases/iPad-Cases/MOKO


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

When choosing a scren protector for the iPad, would you go for Anti Glare?

I usually go for Crystal Clear Edition, but with the screen so big would you sacrifice some of the definition and have a Anti Glare protector?


----------



## Ric (Feb 4, 2007)

Matt. said:


> I suppose you could say this about any one that asks for advice!
> 
> It always helps to hear from real people and not just read reviews that others may have just wrote on any old website.
> 
> Dixon managed to answer my question with no bother.


So did i...

You seem to gloss over replies and not read what anybody says, i told you which case and which front cover, yet you just ask more questions (3 or 4 Pages of them)


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

You gave your opinion on what you think is the best combo. 

I then asked questions about it from a real person and not just a site that has reviews. 

:thumb:


----------



## Ric (Feb 4, 2007)

carbonangel said:


> i just got a 32gb wifi/4g white from apple, lovely device, so much more refined over the iPad2 with the retina display.
> 
> The marware black cases are super thin and fit the ipad3, smart cover compatible too, hardly feels like you have a case on.
> 
> http://www.mobilefun.co.uk/marware-microshell-for-ipad-3-black-p34628.htm





Matt. said:


> Does thet have a cover that goes over the screen?





Matt. said:


> Do you have the back cover fitted with a smart cover?





carbonangel said:


> yes, i have the case i said 3 posts ago, along with a leather smart cover, hardly adds any extra bulk to it.





Matt. said:


> And what if you want to stand it up to watch videos?


One would expect you might research a smart cover.. and see that it does stand up, rather than expecting people just to tell you everything, as i said. Babied.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

:lol: 

Your worse than a women going on.


----------

